# Headphone problem on Fire HD



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't get a set of headphones to work on the Fire HD. I hear a slight pop but nothing else. The headphones work on the original Fire and on an Acer 200 so I know it isn't a problem with the headphones. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

I hadn't tried mine, so I did, and mine don't work either.  Will report it on the Amazon help site and see what they say.

Jim


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When you plug the headphones in, do you continue to hear sound out the speakers or does all sound stop?

Betsy


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

I posted my question and got two replies right away.  One suggested trying other earphones and the other moderator said she'd heard that sometimes the case blocked the insert of the plug.  So, checked, and my cheapo Apple earbuds work just fine, but the expensive Grado earphones don't.  Took the case off and the earphones worked just fine.

So, do you have your Fire in a case?  If so, that's likely the cause of the problem.

Jim


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd be interested to hear from other HD Fire owners who also own the case, who might have some sort of suggestion as to what kind of tool could be used to enlarge the hole in the case so the plug can be inserted all the way.  Don't think it would have to be enlarged much.

Jim


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

strether said:


> I posted my question and got two replies right away. One suggested trying other earphones and the other moderator said she'd heard that sometimes the case blocked the insert of the plug. So, checked, and my cheapo Apple earbuds work just fine, but the expensive Grado earphones don't. Took the case off and the earphones worked just fine.
> 
> So, do you have your Fire in a case? If so, that's likely the cause of the problem.
> 
> Jim


You nailed it Jim. I took it out of the case, plugged in the headphones and they worked perfectly. I think the hole might be able to be enlarged with an Xacto knife or something similar.

Betsy: Yes the sound came out of the speakers, just not the headphones.


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

I asked the moderator on the Amazon site if others reporting the problem had said how they'd enlarged the case hole.  She said they'd said they'd used an Xacto knife, but she thought a drill or dremel would do a better job.

Now, if I only knew what a dremel was...

Jim


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

A Dremel is a hand held small drill that goes a million miles an hour and is useful for many many things. I think I'll still try the X-acto. It really doesn't need much more opening.


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

Someone on the Amazon forum suggested that a male to female adapter might work.  I don't have one, but there's an Office Max around the corner and I might try there.  Maybe take the Fire and my earphones along.

Jim


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Is this the amazon case?


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, it is the Amazon case.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Were you able to fix the problem? I have my case, but have to wait until the end od Oct. to get my Fire HD7, so I can not check out my headphones yet.


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

No not yet. It's still a work in progress.


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

I went to both Office Depot and Best Buy this morning, looking for an adapter that might solve the problem.  OD had nothing, the 2 adapters that BB had were both too large to fit through the case.  So, looks like surgery is the only option.

Jim


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info Jim. I won't waste my time looking then. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, that is too bad. Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll still keep trying to fix the case.I've got it to where it works intermittently so I'm getting closer.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wonder if one of those hole punchers for leather would work. Or for grommets. Maybe a shoe place will do it, just to punch the hole.

eta: never mind the leather puncher. I just looked at the pics and its part of the hard back isn't it. So I guess exacto knife it is.  . I assumed the hole was in the leather part.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You could also consider, at little risk, this case being discussed in another thread:

$3.99



ToniD said:


> Been researching cases for the Kindle Fire HD. I'm looking for a case that:
> 
> 1. is lightweight, yet durable
> 2. has a magnetic closure
> ...


I don't even have a Fire 7 HD, and I'm tempted to get one in case I end up one. 

I did find it interesting that they have a comment on their site that they had to adjust the headphone opening. I wonder if the production model of the Fire was slightly different from the one used to create the covers....

Betsy


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah I saw that one Betsy. It looks great. I found it interesting that the shipping costs more than the case.  
I agree that for that price it might be worth it just to have a backup and I also like the customer support they seem to have. I just wish there was more info on it. I have seen others that looked like they would work but there always seemed to be a problem with them.

I see they also have a stylus for 2.99 with 4.99 shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Capacitive-Stylus-Kindle-Google/dp/B0098GT8NW/ref=acc_glance_op_ai_ps_t_4

Ok. I just ordered the case. I blame Betsy. I don't know why but I have to blame someone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I accept all blame.  

Betsy


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

74Cuda said:


> Ok. I just ordered the case. I blame Betsy. I don't know why but I have to blame someone.


I'll be interested in your impressions when it comes, vis-a-vis the Amazon case. I'm headed to my brother's Wednesday night to see if he can enlarge the hole in the Amazon case without doing it much damage. I'll report.

Jim


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

strether said:


> I'll be interested in your impressions when it comes, vis-a-vis the Amazon case. I'm headed to my brother's Wednesday night to see if he can enlarge the hole in the Amazon case without doing it much damage. I'll report.
> 
> Jim


I also ordered a less expensive set of headphones and we'll see how that works out. One way or another we'll get something figured out.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the amazon case, and my headphones (earbuds to be exact) work just fine. They are the flat cable kind by iHip, which I got at TJ Maxx. Here is the amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/IP-DJZ-BK-Noise-Isolating-Built-In-Microphone/dp/B006U3RR70/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1349122910&sr=8-7&keywords=ihip+earbuds

I just have to make sure they are set very firmly into the jack.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My headphones work fine with my Fire HD in the Amazon case.


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

strether said:


> I'll be interested in your impressions when it comes, vis-a-vis the Amazon case. I'm headed to my brother's Wednesday night to see if he can enlarge the hole in the Amazon case without doing it much damage. I'll report.
> 
> Jim


I took the Fire to my brother's tonight, but he wouldn't touch it. He said he didn't think he could enlarge the hole without ruining the case. So, I guess when I need to listen to something on the Fire, I'll use my Apple ipod touch earbuds. If I didn't like the case so much, I'd return it.

Jim


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

strether said:


> I took the Fire to my brother's tonight, but he wouldn't touch it. He said he didn't think he could enlarge the hole without ruining the case. So, I guess when I need to listen to something on the Fire, I'll use my Apple ipod touch earbuds. If I didn't like the case so much, I'd return it.
> 
> Jim


Thanks for the update Jim. I got another set of less expensive headphones and they didn't work either. I also ordered the case that's being talked about in another thread. It should be here Friday. Hopefully it will work. I'm also still trying to make this case work. If all fails then I'll just take it out of the case when I need to use the headphones.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Sorry that it did not work out.


----------

